# Getting ASX announcements emailed to you?



## tester12 (11 January 2007)

HI all,

Is it possible at all? Im with netweatlh and they don't organize alerts when new anns are released?
Is there a program out there that can do this for the small investor?


----------



## Dr Doom (11 January 2007)

Try here - 

http://www.annualreportsunlimited.com.au/

Set an alert for company ann's


----------



## tester12 (11 January 2007)

Thanks Dr Doom,
That looks to be only annual reports, not every announcement, still i have signed up for it.


----------



## Burnham (12 January 2007)

Link below may be what you are after tester.

Regards,

www.newsalerts.com.au


----------



## tester12 (12 January 2007)

Actually thanks guys, the one Dr Doom posted actually does send just everyday announcements, got a few today  

The name is deception!


----------



## danvito (23 December 2009)

*Getting emailed all ASX announcements?*

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone knows a way to get automatically emailed all ASX announcements for companies, or at least a daily list of announcements? I understand it will be a lot of useless rubbish, but seems much easier than fishing through thousands of companies websites.

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## JimBob (23 December 2009)

*Re: Getting emailed all ASX announcements?*

All the announcements are listed on the ASX website:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/todayAnns.do

not sure if you can get them emailed to you.


----------



## jet328 (23 December 2009)

*Re: Getting emailed all ASX announcements?*

If you go to wotnews.com.au , you can choose the companies that you follow. But, ALL announcements? You'd just be opening emails all day


----------



## drworm (17 February 2011)

*investorpa - ASX announcements straight to your smartphone and email*

Hi Guys.

Recently I launched a site over at www.investorpa.com. I thought it might be of interest to ASF members like myself, who find the timely reading of company announcements really important.

Just follow your stocks of interest and we'll send you emails as the announcements hit the exchange. These announcements have distinct titles and are simple to process with email filters.

The biggest feature is push notifications. For iPhone, Android and Win/Mac/Linux desktops. When that important price sensitive announcement hits the exchange - have it pushed straight to your smartphone in real time. 

Read it, digest it, react.

I'd love for you guys to try it out and let me know what you think. Any feedback would be much appreciated. I developed the site myself and it's feature set is flexible so I'd love to hear any enhancements that you may want (NZX stocks, daily summary emails, BRR integration, etc). If you'd like to get in touch directly, there's links on the site to a "contact us" page and blog or PM me.

The service is completely free - you get 10 stocks on your watchlist, unlimited email notifications and 50 push notifications per month (quota is mainly there to keep my costs in check). It takes no more than a minute to signup.

Thanks for reading.

Michael

Please note: Approval was granted by the administrator of ASF or make this post.


----------

